# FC/AFC Chocolate Labs?????



## Golden Boy (Apr 3, 2009)

Yesterday I was told there are NO FC/AFC Chocolate lab males currently competing in field trials.
Can anyone tell me if this statment true?? 
Also would like to know the dogs name.


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Here is at least one, National Open Finalist Jackie.....FC-AFC Huntersbest Sapphire Jubilee “Jacki” LF, John Henninger

I'm sure there are more...


----------



## Kempel20 (Apr 11, 2011)

FC AFC Wing Magic's Louisiana Roux, AFC Rebel Ridge Cosmic Rise 'N Fall


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

How did I forget Roux off the top of my head....I need more coffee!


----------



## Golden Boy (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for the quick response, but I being told Jackie is a female?????


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

FC AFC WAY-DA-GO CALL OF THE WILD

http://www.findretrievers.com/search/individualdog.php?ID=25882


----------



## Kempel20 (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes, Jackie is a female


----------



## Meleagris1 (Dec 10, 2010)

TBell said:


> FC AFC WAY-DA-GO CALL OF THE WILD
> 
> http://www.findretrievers.com/search/individualdog.php?ID=25882


"Drake" died on 10/21/2011, very sad, I've got one of his pups. Drake was also a littermate to FC AFC WING MAGIC'S LOUISIANA ROUX MH.

http://www.retrievertraining.net/fo...-Go-Call-of-the-Wild-12-03-2003-to-10-21-2011


----------



## JoeOverby (Jan 2, 2010)

FC AFC Rebel Ridge Devils Luck MH "Jinx" is the only other choco female i'm aware of...


----------



## Golden Boy (Apr 3, 2009)

JoeOverby said:


> FC AFC Rebel Ridge Devils Luck MH "Jinx" is the only other choco female i'm aware of...


Looking for males only, but Thanks


----------



## Meleagris1 (Dec 10, 2010)

In addition to "Roux", here is a relatively new one . . . 

AFC Rebel Ridge Cosmic Rise ‘N Fall - "Tide"











> Congratulations to Jeff Lyons and Madeline Yelton on their new CHOCOLATE AFC!! AFC Rebel Ridge Cosmic Rise ‘N Fall earned his Amateur Field Champion Title by winning the Open at the Swamp Dog Club in Winslow, NJ, on the weekend of Sept. 28 being handled by Madeline. Tide also has an Amateur Win this fall at the Labrador Retriever Club trial so they are now qualified for the National Amateur Championship in 2013.
> Tide is out of a breeding of their dog, REBEL RIDGE JIMMY A CHANCE, and FC RUNNING WITH THE DEVIL. Congratulations to all!


http://www.findretrievers.com/news/wordpress/2012/10/03/new-afc-afc-rebel-ridge-cosmic-rise-n-fall/


----------



## Meleagris1 (Dec 10, 2010)

Here is Tide's pedigree, very similar to my Drake pup

http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=12517


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey a Devil dog Chocolate AFC, I was convinced ROUX was the only living FC or AFC titled Chocolate male around, good to know there's another. Pretty Hot lines on that one. Out of 2 black parents as well, I'll have to keep an eye on him


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

FC Abby is also a female.


----------



## REBEL RIDGE FARMS (Nov 27, 2010)

AFC Rebel Ridge Cosmic Rise N' Fall completed his AFC this fall.He needs 1 point for his FC. He completed his Master Hunter this fall. He had 36 derby points. A solid dog who can run trials and hunt test. FC/ AFC REBEL RIDGE DEVIL'S LUCK MH finished this year totaling 30 All age points during 2012 trial year. Go CHOCOLATES!


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Proven producer. FC AFC Roux. Enough said


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

Jeff Huntington said:


> Proven producer. FC AFC Roux. Enough said



Indeed, I am not a Choco fan, but if I were. Roux would be up there at the top of my list for sires. That dog litterally has it all in my opinion.


----------



## Golden Boy (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Here is a tip for FR. Go to the dog search page and enter 'FC AFC' or simply 'AFC' and then select CHOCOLATE as a color and 'MALE' as the sex. It will bring up all dogs with those merits.

i.e. http://www.findretrievers.com/searc...LATE&OFA_Results=&Breed=&Photo=&Submit=Search


----------



## labraiser (Feb 5, 2004)

The link you have is not complete, it does not list FC NAN-DOOL ELWOOD BLUES


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

My link actually is actually on a search which was for any 'AFC' chocolate males on FR.  FC NAN-DOOL ELWOOD BLUES is listed on FR as an FC only.

I am sure there may be more we've missed, so please let me know of any.


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Find Retriever list is incomplete.


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Damn ya'll are hard to please. I believe a 'complete' dog database is nonexistent.

So tell me how you would go about finding the sire of this year's high point male and female chocolate derby dog.


----------



## labster (Mar 26, 2008)

This thread has me thinking not to hijack but why are there so few chocolates? Is there a good reason are just a qua incidence?


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

'Cause God decided the proper color for labs was black.  :twisted:


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

labster said:


> This thread has me thinking not to hijack but why are there so few chocolates? Is there a good reason are just a qua incidence?


I think there is an education coming your way. I don't have time now to start it but, I'm sure others will chime in...

Bill??? Cleo??


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Howard N said:


> 'Cause God decided the proper color for labs was black.  :twisted:


Don't yellows do The Best per capita? :razz: :razz:


----------



## Golden Boy (Apr 3, 2009)

labster said:


> This thread has me thinking not to hijack but why are there so few chocolates? Is there a good reason are just a qua incidence?


I'm interested to hear peoples thinking on this also. I see a lot of Chocolates running hunt tests, but have only seen 1 chocolate running at trials I've been at and it's been my trianing partners dog. 
When I started this tread I would of thought there would have been at least 10+ FC male chocolates. 
I'm finding this very interesting and am currently working on data for a spread sheet that would show dogs competing by percentage the sex color and breed.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Dec 10, 2010)

I think the vast majority of FT'ers share Henry Ford's philosophy on color selection - you can have any color you want . . . so long as its *black*. I've talked to several very good breeders and they say its often hard to place chocolates into competitive FT homes as everyone wants black, at which point it becomes a self fulfilling prophecy more or less.


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

Meleagris1 said:


> I think the vast majority of FT'ers share Henry Ford's philosophy on color selection - you can have any color you want . . . so long as its *black*. I've talked to several very good breeders and they say its often hard to place chocolates into competitive FT homes as everyone wants black, at which point it becomes a self fulfilling prophecy more or less.


Tell them to send those chocolate rejects to me .


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

The theory is this; With all the generations of selective breeding It's hard to find an FT caliber Black, It's harder to find a an FT caliber Yellow, it's near impossible to find a FT caliber chocolate. So if your looking for FT caliber your best bet is to go with black, even then you got to get lucky. Still every once in awhile someone wins the Power-ball-Lotto and get an excellent animal, despite or perhaps in-spite of color, those animals get bred, bred to produce FT caliber pups, which means most likely to a black, which gives you more black, goodbye chocolate .


----------



## obx4me (Jan 29, 2011)

So if a top FC bitch throws a litter of all 3 colors. Do people believe the black pups have a better chance at being a FC than the yellows or chocs from the same litter? I'd have a hard time buying into that!

I can appreciate that the (a) choc is recessive so less number of chocs means less likely to be a FC (b) gene pool for choc is not as strong as some blacks due to breeding programs ...


I like chocolates regardless.


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

labster said:


> This thread has me thinking not to hijack but why are there so few chocolates? Is there a good reason are just a qua incidence?



It's all about numbers:

The first Labrador was registered with the AKC in 1917

The first American bred Chocolate Lab was registered in 1940 "Kennoway's Fudge"

However the Chocolate gene can be traced back to England 1885 "Bucceleuch Avon" Chocolate factored black.


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

obx4me said:


> So if a top FC bitch throws a litter of all 3 colors. Do people believe the black pups have a better chance at being a FC than the yellows or chocs from the same litter? "
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of Field Trialers would yes.


----------



## Golden Boy (Apr 3, 2009)

Hunt'EmUp said:


> The theory is this; With all the generations of selective breeding It's hard to find an FT caliber Black, It's harder to find a an FT caliber Yellow, it's near impossible to find a FT caliber chocolate. So if your looking for FT caliber your best bet is to go with black, even then you got to get lucky. Still every once in awhile someone wins the Power-ball-Lotto and get an excellent animal, despite or perhaps in-spite of color, those animals get bred, bred to produce FT caliber pups, which means most likely to a black, which gives you more black, goodbye chocolate .


I don't totally buy into your theory.... I understand more black dogs will be running in trials do to the percentage of black dogs verus other colors. But by percentage there are not as many male FC choclates as there are FC blacks. In therory the percentage should be a lot closer.
So back to the question BY PERCENTAGE WHY ARE THERE MORE BLACK MALE FC'S THEN CHOCOLATE MALES????????
If someone has data on this or a better theory please share it.


----------



## Golden Boy (Apr 3, 2009)

Rnd said:


> It's all about numbers:
> 
> The first Labrador was registered with the AKC in 1917
> 
> ...


Correct it is all about the numbers. 
So if 1,000 black males are running trials and 100 are FC's that would =10%
If 100 chocolate males are running trials and 1 is an FC that would=1%
Why is there such a difference in the percentage??


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Rnd said:


> The vast majority of Field Trialers would yes.


Is that so? Hmmn.


----------



## obx4me (Jan 29, 2011)

Golden Boy said:


> Correct it is all about the numbers.
> So if 1,000 black males are running trials and 100 are FC's that would =10%
> If 100 chocolate males are running trials and 1 is an FC that would=1%
> Why is there such a difference in the percentage??


I think part of that answer is:

(b) The overall gene pool for choc is not as strong as some blacks due to breeding programs ...


I like chocolates regardless.


----------



## Golden Boy (Apr 3, 2009)

obx4me said:


> I think part of that answer is:
> 
> (b) The overall gene pool for choc is not as strong as some blacks due to breeding programs ...
> 
> ...


How do we explan Chococlates from Black FC parents excellent breedings that don't make it then?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

In my 40+ years of field trial awareness there have been a handful of prepotent sires and we know that those dogs will continue to influence the breed long after they are no longer producing through their offspring. To my knowledge only one of that handful of studs produced chocolate offspring.

The most successful chocolate male in the modern era of field trials was NFC Rascal who was the byproduct of a black to black breeding. The sire Ripin Blue Thunder, was know to produce chocolate but the dam, Belle Star's Emmy Lou had not been bred. She had some Scottish bench dogs in her background but I do not recall anyone strongly expecting chocolate so when two chocolate males appeared it was somewhat of a surprise. I know this because I knew both dogs and their owners were personal friends.

There are probably more competitive yellows in the past 15 years than during any time in my tenure. Why, because more of that core sire base produced yellow.

I think that there is much less color prejudice than there was 20-30 years ago. Most serious field trailers want, first and foremost, a nationally competitive dog and the breedings likely to produce that dog rarely, very rarely, have chocolate puppies.


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

Meleagris1 said:


> I think the vast majority of FT'ers share Henry Ford's philosophy on color selection - you can have any color you want . . . so long as its *black*. I've talked to several very good breeders and they say its often hard to place chocolates into competitive FT homes as everyone wants black, at which point it becomes a self fulfilling prophecy more or less.



This is your answer in a nut shell.


----------



## scott spalding (Aug 27, 2005)

Try and name 20 people who are actively campaigning Chocolate labs in field trials? When I say campaigning I mean running at least 15 trials a year. The percentage has to be based on participation and there are only a handful that have devoted this amount of time. On a side note everyone I know that is has a titled chocolate.


----------



## Golden Boy (Apr 3, 2009)

Rnd said:


> This is your answer in a nut shell.


That's not an answer. That's pure speculation...........


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Is that so? Hmmn.


Jacob, Do you disagree??

As Dr. stated. There is less color prejudice today but it is still there.


In obx4me"s example I believe that "serious" field trialers would take the black dogs first and they would be males.

If that same litter had 3 chocolate males I doubt if more than one would be placed in a Ft home.

The good news is at least more are making it to the game. 20 - 30 years ago you'd be lucky to see a chocolate at a trial let alone a FC.

Just my opinion.


----------



## duxbac (Apr 22, 2009)

Golden Boy said:


> Correct it is all about the numbers.
> So if 1,000 black males are running trials and 100 are FC's that would =10%
> If 100 chocolate males are running trials and 1 is an FC that would=1%
> Why is there such a difference in the percentage??


In my experience it would be more like:
1,000 black males are running trials and 100 are FC's that would =10%
If 10 chocolate males are running trials and 1 is an FC that would=10%

For what it's worth.
Bryon Samis


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

scott spalding said:


> On a side note everyone I know that is has a titled chocolate.


On a different side note everyone I know that "is" (with a couple of exceptions) has never owned a chocolate much less titled one. We obviously know lots of different folks who "is"...;-)


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Like Clinton said it depends what your definition of "is" is. HPW


----------



## scott spalding (Aug 27, 2005)

Exactly


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

"is"
West Coast, I personally know of 4 actively running brown dogs, 2 running Amateur, and 2 that are young; a QAA, who won't be able to be bred, and a derby prospect, very nice owners that are into brown. I bet they're more of the younger dogs, a certain female, her dad and her uncle have done a lot to change the people's opinions of brown. I just wish there were more to watch on the west coast circuit, there used to be, until everyone moved east.


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

EdA said:


> *In my 40+ years of field trial awareness there have been a handful of prepotent sires and we know that those dogs will continue to influence the breed long after they are no longer producing through their offspring. To my knowledge only one of that handful of studs produced chocolate offspring.*
> 
> The most successful chocolate male in the modern era of field trials was NFC Rascal who was the byproduct of a black to black breeding. The sire Ripin Blue Thunder, was know to produce chocolate but the dam, Belle Star's Emmy Lou had not been bred. She had some Scottish bench dogs in her background but I do not recall anyone strongly expecting chocolate so when two chocolate males appeared it was somewhat of a surprise. I know this because I knew both dogs and their owners were personal friends.
> 
> ...



Dr. Ed, The Trumarc line has contributed to at least one titled chocolate dog. 


http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=43821


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

The source of the chocolate was Dale's Double Hope, a very well bred and great producer who produced another FC/AFC when bred to Percy, Esprit Playin for Keeps, who I think also threw chocolate.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

EdA said:


> t I do not recall anyone strongly expecting chocolate so when two chocolate males appeared it was somewhat of a surprise. I know this because I knew both dogs and their owners were personal friends.


I do like history what happened to the other coco? Wasn't Higher Grounds Helen Keller QAA a full litter-mate to Rascal? Blue Thunder did put his mark on FT chocolates


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Helen was black and a littermate, the breeding was only done once, the other chocolate was a male Ripin Don Diego Delavega otherwise known as Zorro


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

i know helen whelped one titled choc when bred to choc? was she not also bred to a black dog? did any title from other breedings?(my good dog info subsc. must be out)


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> i know helen whelped one titled choc when bred to choc? was she not also bred to a black dog? did any title from other breedings?(my good dog info subsc. must be out)


Helen was bred twice, the chocolate FC was sired by Barracuda Blue (I think he was black), Cuda's Blue Ryder, she was also bred to Blackwater Rudy which did not produce anything notable.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

scott spalding said:


> Try and name 20 people who are actively campaigning Chocolate labs in field trials? When I say campaigning I mean running at least 15 trials a year. The percentage has to be based on participation and there are only a handful that have devoted this amount of time. On a side note everyone I know that is has a titled chocolate.


There are so many factors that go into making a competitive dog. Color is the least of my worries. Getting your hands on a good dog that can handle today's field trial work is your first task. Not screwing it up is your second task. If you are a working amateur training your own dog, time is a MAJOR factor. Grounds, water, help, birds, equipment, and the list goes on. Let's don't even talk about money or an understanding spouse.

Scott mentioned another extremely important factor - the number of trials that you run each year. I only wish I could run 15 or more trials per year. Roux averaged 9.7 trials per year from 2006 - 2012 not counting the national am in 2010 and 2012. The attitude that the chocolates can't compete with the others is just plain crap, but that's ok by me! Soooo glad I didn't listen to the nay sayers when we started this ride.

fp


----------



## REBEL RIDGE FARMS (Nov 27, 2010)

A good dog is hard to find period that can mark, run blinds, and like water. We have been lucky to title 2 chocolates. FC/AFC JINX and AFC TIDE.I liked the challenge to train a brown dog. I would like to find another but, a good brown is hard to find. Looking for another challenge and good chocolate. Any one can train the black ones.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

EdA said:


> Helen was bred twice, the chocolate FC was sired by Barracuda Blue (I think he was black), Cuda's Blue Ryder, she was also bred to Blackwater Rudy which did not produce anything notable.


FC AFC Barracuda Blue was chocolate. He was a very neat dog.

WRL


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

WRL said:


> FC AFC Barracuda Blue was chocolate. He was a very neat dog.
> 
> WRL


Spent an evening with Cuda when he was at Mary's in 97-98 NEAT was right, almost as neat as his son, poster boy on the left.
The problem with good chocolate stud dogs is not enough people with a black bitch that is not chcoolate factored will breed to them.


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

EdA said:


> The source of the chocolate was Dale's Double Hope, a very well bred and great producer who produced another FC/AFC when bred to Percy, Esprit Playin for Keeps, who I think also threw chocolate.


Which came from Dudes double or nothin, passed it to Snake eye as well.


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

REBEL RIDGE FARMS said:


> A good dog is hard to find period that can mark, run blinds, and like water. We have been lucky to title 2 chocolates. FC/AFC JINX and AFC TIDE.I liked the challenge to train a brown dog. I would like to find another but, a good brown is hard to find. Looking for another challenge and good chocolate. Any one can train the black ones.


Isn't that the truth! Meaning your first sentence.

Thanks for your kind words at South La., Jeff. 

We will keep after it....


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

REBEL RIDGE FARMS said:


> Any one can train the black ones.




Probably because they are better bred......


----------



## Joseph Kendrick (Mar 19, 2010)

I once heard that the reason there are less chocos running tests and trials is that they are all gone hunting.


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

I hope to respond to this thread with positive news in a couple years! 

Brown dogs on the move regards!

Chris


----------



## labraiser (Feb 5, 2004)

speaking of chocolate titled dogs, didnt ammo title?


----------



## REBEL RIDGE FARMS (Nov 27, 2010)

Kevin, Keep up the work with your nice chocolate. Good Luck! Thanks for all the help when I judge for your club last weekrnd. Jeff


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

labraiser said:


> speaking of chocolate titled dogs, didnt ammo title?


She did in Canada. Don't think she has yet in the U.S.


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

Rick_C said:


> She did in Canada. Don't think she has yet in the U.S.


She has both in Canada CFC-CAFC. 

She also had a great season (here in the states too) a couple wins in the am and a few placements.

I think she is only one placement away from her AFC.

P.S. She also was a finalist in the Canadian National Open


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

TBell said:


> Damn ya'll are hard to please. I believe a 'complete' dog database is nonexistent.
> 
> So tell me how you would go about finding the sire of this year's high point male and female chocolate derby dog.


Where's the "like" button we all keep asking for, Chris???! :razz:


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Rick_C said:


> She did in Canada. Don't think she has yet in the U.S.


If she does that will be 4 consecutive generations of FC-AFC chocolates, not bad, for under represented color and studs.


----------



## obx4me (Jan 29, 2011)

*CFC *HRCH Gunner, Flight Interceptor SH QAA

Chocolate Male, sire to my female chocolate ! 

Much love to Gunner !


----------



## Jeff Brown (Jan 5, 2008)

I dont know about males. However Lyn Yelton of Delbay Retriever club has an FC AFC. She is out of Elkton Md.


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Sorry to drag this one up again, but I thought that I'd take this oppertunity to ask this chocolate loving crowd a "if you were in my shoes question"? I own a well bred Chocolate female (Jazz Rascal/Itsy Bitsy x Candlewood cash/Foxy lady) all clearances CNM EIC clear who is a NMH GMH Misty Marsh's Minnesota Maggie QFTR MH WCX . Good looking, talented, and 90% on the "hot" scale who adds to the gene pool. I bred her to "Ticket" a couple of years ago with good results, but was wondering what male would really peak your interest in a breeding? I like the cross with Frank Price's "Roux" but the whole carrier thing concerns me with saleability.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Jeff Huntington said:


> Proven producer. FC AFC Roux. Enough said



We just picked up a FC AFC Roux X Ransom VI *** pup and if all that was left was a chocolate I would have been OK with that (we got a black male). Terry know's his pedigree's and that is for sure! Can't wait to get this one going.


----------



## pheona (Jan 22, 2009)

misty marsh we need some chocolate females breed to top black dogs. For example shaq, emmitt, booboo, carbon sons to get larger breeding pool. pirate is being breed alot to chocolate females because he throws chocolate and very nice pups. pirate has been breed alot. westwind bold tiger is chocolate factor and was nice marking dog. Nice breed chocolate female was breed to nick of time lone ranger. Pinehurst all that Jazz is FC-AFC female. New male is FC_AFC fRebel Ridge Cosmic Rise 'n Fall .


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

misty marsh said:


> sorry to drag this one up again, but i thought that i'd take this oppertunity to ask this chocolate loving crowd a "if you were in my shoes question"? I own a well bred chocolate female (jazz rascal/itsy bitsy x candlewood cash/foxy lady) all clearances cnm eic clear who is a nmh gmh misty marsh's minnesota maggie qftr mh wcx . Good looking, talented, and 90% on the "hot" scale who adds to the gene pool. I bred her to "ticket" a couple of years ago with good results, but was wondering what male would really peak your interest in a breeding? I like the cross with frank price's "roux" but the whole carrier thing concerns me with saleability.


.
.
...... Devil


----------



## pheona (Jan 22, 2009)

Chad Costa has young male out of aces high. don't Know if he is chocolate factor or eic clear. But if he is would make nice stud dog to chocolate.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Misty Marsh said:


> I like the cross with Frank Price's "Roux" but the whole carrier thing concerns me with saleability.


I wouldn't worry about the Saleability of Chocolate pups out of Roux there are waiting lists for chocolate pups out of Roux, blacks a little harder to place but people really seek out the chocolate, especially with a strong bitch.


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

Being lucky enough to own a Roux pup, I can tell you the talent that is passed on is worth the carrier status risk. Roux has proven to pass on incredible marking talent in his pups.

I proudly own a carrier pup out of Roux & Tyra and have never owned a more talented dog in 20+ years.

JMHO.

Janet


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

pheona said:


> misty marsh *we need some chocolate females breed to top black dogs.* For example shaq, emmitt, booboo, carbon sons to get larger breeding pool. pirate is being breed alot to chocolate females because he throws chocolate and very nice pups. pirate has been breed alot. westwind bold tiger is chocolate factor and was nice marking dog. Nice breed chocolate female was breed to nick of time lone ranger. Pinehurst all that Jazz is FC-AFC female. New male is FC_AFC fRebel Ridge Cosmic Rise 'n Fall .


All you had to do is ask... Bill Petrovish just bred Ammo to Grady. Choc female to a top black dog... Pups due around first of March. (Assuming breeding took)


----------



## Loran Marmes (JR) (Jan 19, 2013)

i think the problem with chocalates is from breeding. At one point when people started wanting a yellow or a chocatlate thats is what they bred for, color. In turn lots of cross breeding and loss of better pedigrees. Just a thought


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

huntinman said:


> All you had to do is ask... Bill Petrovish just bred Ammo to Grady. Choc female to a top black dog... Pups due around first of March. (Assuming breeding took)


Wow hope that one works out, I have a feeling that shall be a big money breeding, to be placed in very select homes. Great potential in that one, to produce, Do it all, tri-factor pups, which would help both yellow and brown, if the pups have half the talent of either parent  Anyone know Ammo's EIC status? I don't remember ever seeing it. Would that be a clear-clear breeding? Not that it would really matter either way, I could probably find room for a pup in a back kennel somewhere .


----------



## Bally's Gun Dogs (Jul 28, 2010)

pheona said:


> misty marsh we need some chocolate females breed to top black dogs. For example shaq, emmitt, booboo, carbon sons to get larger breeding pool. pirate is being breed alot to chocolate females because he throws chocolate and very nice pups. pirate has been breed alot. westwind bold tiger is chocolate factor and was nice marking dog. Nice breed chocolate female was breed to nick of time lone ranger. Pinehurst all that Jazz is FC-AFC female. New male is FC_AFC fRebel Ridge Cosmic Rise 'n Fall .


Several folks are doing this right now or have done it in the last year! Hoping to do the same with our HRCH MH chocolate Baracuda Blue daughter in March if we don't go to Roux...still deciding.


----------



## Amy Avery (Feb 17, 2005)

REBEL RIDGE FARMS said:


> AFC Rebel Ridge Cosmic Rise N' Fall completed his AFC this fall.He needs 1 point for his FC. He completed his Master Hunter this fall. He had 36 derby points. A solid dog who can run trials and hunt test. FC/ AFC REBEL RIDGE DEVIL'S LUCK MH finished this year totaling 30 All age points during 2012 trial year. Go CHOCOLATES!


Sent you a email about Tide.


----------



## mwk56 (May 12, 2009)

Another nice breeding coming up this spring is Jean Wu's FC, AFC national qualiifier Jacki (chocolate female) to Pirate.

Send me a PM if you want Jean's contact info.

Meredith


----------



## SSCarnage (Feb 3, 2012)

pheona said:


> pirate is being breed alot to chocolate females because he throws chocolate and very nice pups.


Its funny you say this cause thats how I got my pup, and from this forum too! I've got a choc male from a pirate x choc female breeding. At 11 months hes a lean 70 lbs and looks great! Just can't wait till things warm up so I can get out and do more training!


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

TBell said:


> Damn ya'll are hard to please. I believe a 'complete' dog database is nonexistent.
> 
> So tell me how you would go about finding the sire of this year's high point male and female chocolate derby dog.


Go to Retriever Results. Look under Milestones/Derby Dogs. Sort by color and look to the right to see the Sire and Dam.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

What's this I hear about a chocolate dog winning the Amateur in Corning CA, this weekend? Another AFC in the works?


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

Hunt'EmUp said:


> What's this I hear about a chocolate dog winning the Amateur in Corning CA, this weekend? Another AFC in the works?


Looks like he he won the Am and Jammed the Q.

Go figure??? Dogs will be dogs I guess


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Hunt'EmUp said:


> What's this I hear about a chocolate dog winning the Amateur in Corning CA, this weekend? Another AFC in the works?


That was Bloux, a just turned 3 yo sired by FC AFC Roux MH


----------



## featherqwest (Dec 15, 2007)

I think we need a FC AFC Choc lab to win from SouthDakota via North Carolina via WV... Fairmont WV wheres the Conaway's came from with the Collie lab mixes via 1888 trains via texas. You can't g I no ???? Green Mountains vias Archer Radio Shacks...


----------



## featherqwest (Dec 15, 2007)

A Corning Way China bowls broke via counter... granites?? No seniors here just 50's and still sweet and sassy's


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

featherqwest said:


> I think we need a FC AFC Choc lab to win from SouthDakota via North Carolina via WV... Fairmont WV wheres the Conaway's came from with the Collie lab mixes via 1888 trains via texas. You can't g I no ???? Green Mountains vias Archer Radio Shacks...


what the heck?


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Could it be a bottle talkin'?


----------

